# Polish Touring 2011



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This topic is being opened to avoid going off-topic on another thread.

For Chasper and BillCreer

Yes ATMs are fine here and can be found in out-of-town Supermarkets, so easier for parking if one does not want to go into town centres for other reasons.

The reason I pointed out the bureaux de change rates is that they are better than a British bank would use on your UK account and it avoids the banks' charges for overseas use - mine charges 5 pounds for the normal 300 pound withdrawal limit. Fortunately my bank have just agreed to up my daily limit to 1000 pounds, which reduces the charge to 0.5% so not too bad.

On a further point, you both seem to be heading for the South of Poland. I do not know your planned route but a word of warning if you are coming from the Berlin direction towards Wroclaw and Katowice.

The direct route on the map is via the A15/E36 which at the Polish border becomes the A18 but still E36. Normal good standard German Autobahn then on the Polish side it becomes a dual carriageway, no problem, except the southbound surface is as if they had driven tanks down it before the concrete set - perhaps they did! 

I tried to drive fast to skip the bumps, like the few cars were doing, but had to slow to 15mph and was still rattling and banging. When I reached a junction I took the side roads - much better.

Now I know why, at the junction of the E36 and E55 most of the traffic headed S on the E55. I believe one can take a road across to pick up the A4/E40 at Bautzen and enter Poland just after Gorlitz. This road on the Polish side has recently been upgraded to very good standard.

If either of you are going to be in Katowice give me a PM. We are opposite the Le Clerc supermarket, not far from A18 South of Katowice - easy to find on Google Maps.

Have good trips

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Geoff,

Although we tried I still ended up driving down the A4 motorway from hell yesterday. 38 miles of it and it's the first time I've seen 30mph signs on a motorway just for the bumps. 
Not a lot of traffic going south but the northern side looks to have a good surface.
Had meat balls in Ikea last night and now discover we must have been near your abode.
Found a reasonable little campsite about 2 miles north of Krakow centre call RECEPCJA (at least that's what it says over reception)


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We're in Poland also - passed over from Gorlitz and followed the minor roads to Wroclaw where we stayed the night in a guarded car park. We then drove 130 miles down a perfect A4 all the way to Auschwitz where we are today with 15 other vans for 20zt a day (24hrs).

We'll be in Krakow in the next day or so, probably staying at the same site as you Bill?

We have mixed views on Poland (thanks for the PM by the way Geoff will reply at some point!) - it's just such a busy place undergoing so much improvement and of course its high season also. 

Any tips while we're in the South en route to Slovkia gratefully received!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Addie,
Were probably here for a couple more nights as we are attending a wedding in the old quarter. 80 zts a night seems a bit steep but it is very convenient. 
N50degrees 05.698" E19degrees 56.492" if it helps

The bad part of the motor way is the 38 miles of the start of the southern bound side.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Hi Addie,
> Were probably here for a couple more nights as we are attending a wedding in the old quarter. 80 zts a night seems a bit steep but it is very convenient.
> N50degrees 05.698" E19degrees 56.492" if it helps
> 
> The bad part of the motor way is the 38 miles of the start of the southern bound side.


80-90zt seems the going rate, with about 20-50zt if its a guarded car park. A shock to the system to us having spend 100 days free/wild camping from Denmark upto Nordkapp and down through Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania not spending a cent. Poland to us just seems a bit... Unkept?

God help us for Romania / Bulgaria if what we've been told is true!!

Watch out for a very dirty silver Adria Twin, Bill!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Bill

It sounds as though you took the bit of road I tried to warn you off - it only becomes the A4 further down.

Addie seems to have got it right, entering via Gorlitz.

Anyway all of you have a good time.

Geoff


----------

